# What is your nature?



## Michelle420

What is it that makes you who you are?


----------



## hortysir

Non-confrontational, OCD, with mother issues


----------



## Mr. H.

Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com

Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS

Nature Test


----------



## del

Mr. H. said:


> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test





> You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> What is it that makes you who you are?


 
Besides my well-honed "bitch"? 

My curiosity and my kindness? 

My soft heart and hard ass?


----------



## Amelia

I'm chaotic good.


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that makes you who you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides my well-honed "bitch"?
> 
> My curiosity and my kindness?
> 
> My soft heart and hard ass?
Click to expand...



You do seem to have a good nature.


----------



## Michelle420

hortysir said:


> Non-confrontational, OCD, with mother issues



Inherent or inborn qualities ?


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that makes you who you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides my well-honed "bitch"?
> 
> My curiosity and my kindness?
> 
> My soft heart and hard ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a good nature.
Click to expand...

 
Caught me on a good day lucky one. Hormones are in serenity mode.

lol


----------



## Michelle420

Amelia said:


> I'm chaotic good.



A free spirit


----------



## Michelle420

Mr. H. said:


> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test



Are you going to post your results?


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides my well-honed "bitch"?
> 
> My curiosity and my kindness?
> 
> My soft heart and hard ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a good nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught me on a good day lucky one. Hormones are in serenity mode.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


From what I have read you seem very good natured in your posts.


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a good nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught me on a good day lucky one. Hormones are in serenity mode.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read you seem very good natured in your posts.
Click to expand...

 
I'm generally easy going. This is all for fun so I try to have fun.

Drifter, want to offer some insight on yourself?


----------



## hortysir

Mr. H. said:


> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test





You are the  "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are  dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are  in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you  help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find  irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of  sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really  understand you.


----------



## Michelle420

del said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I like eccentric, was it accurate ?


----------



## Big Black Dog

What is your nature?

I eat a lot of cheese.


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught me on a good day lucky one. Hormones are in serenity mode.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read you seem very good natured in your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm generally easy going. This is all for fun so I try to have fun.
> 
> Drifter, want to offer some insight on yourself?
Click to expand...


Not really, who I think I am, everyone tells me I am not 

I have been on a self evaluation trip but no conclusion in sight yet.


----------



## Michelle420

hortysir said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the  "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are  dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are  in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you  help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find  irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of  sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really  understand you.
Click to expand...


Any of your results true?


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read you seem very good natured in your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm generally easy going. This is all for fun so I try to have fun.
> 
> Drifter, want to offer some insight on yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, who I think I am, everyone tells me I am not
> 
> I have been on a self evaluation trip but no conclusion in sight yet.
Click to expand...

 
Well, let's get to know you.

Name what you think is your best trait and your worst?


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm generally easy going. This is all for fun so I try to have fun.
> 
> Drifter, want to offer some insight on yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, who I think I am, everyone tells me I am not
> 
> I have been on a self evaluation trip but no conclusion in sight yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's get to know you.
> 
> Name what you think is your best trait and your worst?
Click to expand...


{Preface to note this is just my opinion}

I am dependable.

I have a bad temper.


----------



## Michelle420

Big Black Dog said:


> What is your nature?
> 
> I eat a lot of cheese.



Do you have a favorite cheese?

I like Swiss


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, who I think I am, everyone tells me I am not
> 
> I have been on a self evaluation trip but no conclusion in sight yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's get to know you.
> 
> Name what you think is your best trait and your worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {Preface to note this is just my opinion}
> 
> I am dependable.
> 
> I have a bad temper.
Click to expand...

 
Reliable grouch?

Often times how we define our nature is just our opinion. Then there is how others see us.


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's get to know you.
> 
> Name what you think is your best trait and your worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Preface to note this is just my opinion}
> 
> I am dependable.
> 
> I have a bad temper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reliable grouch?
> 
> Often times how we define our nature is just our opinion. Then there is how others see us.
Click to expand...


Sure, so then you have to decide what is more important to you, self perception or how you are perceived by others?


----------



## Unkotare

Mostly Oxygen, Carbon, and Hydrogen.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Big Black Dog said:


> What is your nature?
> 
> I eat a lot of cheese.



You're anal retentive?


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> {Preface to note this is just my opinion}
> 
> I am dependable.
> 
> I have a bad temper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable grouch?
> 
> Often times how we define our nature is just our opinion. Then there is how others see us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, so then you have to decide what is more important to you, self perception or how you are perceived by others?
Click to expand...

 
I only take stock in those who see and appreciate my amazing charm and always humble nature. Who listens to their critics?


----------



## Michelle420

Dreamy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable grouch?
> 
> Often times how we define our nature is just our opinion. Then there is how others see us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, so then you have to decide what is more important to you, self perception or how you are perceived by others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only take stock in those who see and appreciate my amazing charm and always humble nature. Who listens to their critics?
Click to expand...


My fiance said: I go on these intellectual journeys searching for unequivocal answers and I get to some point where it's just insanity.

I really didn't know how to take it. 

Also I am told I don't listen well, or hear what is being said.

from their point of view My best trait is I am caring, worst trait impatient.

What would your spouse, children or signifigant others say is your best and worst trait?


----------



## Michelle420

Unkotare said:


> Mostly Oxygen, Carbon, and Hydrogen.


 

How is your health holding up?


----------



## Unkotare

drifter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly Oxygen, Carbon, and Hydrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your health holding up?
Click to expand...





Hurtling headlong toward my inevitable demise, as per specifications.


----------



## Unkotare

drifter said:


> Also I am told I don't listen well, or hear what is being said.






Congratulations, you're a man.


----------



## hortysir

drifter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the  "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are  dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are  in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you  help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find  irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of  sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really  understand you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any of your results true?
Click to expand...


Seems to be....

I'm slow to anger. I'm smarter than my own good, in most cases.

My last job had a personality assessment as part of their hiring process and it came back saying I have trouble being assertive.


----------



## Michelle420

hortysir said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the  "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are  dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are  in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you  help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find  irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of  sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really  understand you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of your results true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be....
> 
> I'm slow to anger. I'm smarter than my own good, in most cases.
> 
> My last job had a personality assessment as part of their hiring process and it came back saying I have trouble being assertive.
Click to expand...


I don't know whether personality tests are very accurate, but if you are slow to anger and not too assertive you must excel at Negotiations, sales and diplomacy.

I am impatient and bad tempered so I admire calm people.


----------



## Michelle420

Unkotare said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am told I don't listen well, or hear what is being said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you're a man.
Click to expand...


It's a woman trait too trust me on that 

I tune the fiance and family out because I am busy thinking up a rebuttal


----------



## Michelle420

Mr. H. said:


> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com
> 
> Test Your Nature (Pls do it, its awesome?) « Shayari SMS, Shayari Messages ? Love SMS, Funny SMS
> 
> Nature Test



This quiz is crap !!!


What is your nature? 

You are the hottest of colors, and you provoke strong emotions. You are passionate, determined and alive with energy. You give others encouragement and confidence. But you are also dangerous, and can sometimes be too forward. You are a complex individual and sometimes quick to anger and impatient. You are independent and sometimes hard to control.


----------



## AquaAthena

drifter said:


> What is it that makes you who you are?




Courage and kindness and a great imagination, all with which to follow my dreams.


----------



## Dreamy

drifter said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, so then you have to decide what is more important to you, self perception or how you are perceived by others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only take stock in those who see and appreciate my amazing charm and always humble nature. Who listens to their critics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fiance said: I go on these intellectual journeys searching for unequivocal answers and I get to some point where it's just insanity.
> 
> I really didn't know how to take it.
> 
> Also I am told I don't listen well, or hear what is being said.
> 
> from their point of view My best trait is I am caring, worst trait impatient.
> 
> What would your spouse, children or signifigant others say is your best and worst trait?
Click to expand...

 
You sound like a normal mix of human Drifter. 

Best trait: Kindness and caring is what I am told. It may sound trite but those in my world know I will move heaven and earth to be a good friend or family member in both actions and words. Blouse of my back kind of gal. lol

Worst trait: Impatient to a fault. As kind as I can be, I do not suffer fools kindly or patiently. I bore easily and when bored I can get naughty and in trouble.


----------



## midcan5

"Human nature is various and not infrequently weird."  A C Grayling

Jeez, hard question that usually elicits slaps on the back in the form of this is the nature I think grand. So I leave my slaps empty for now. 

For what it is worth I took the first test above and found another that was more interesting. 

You are most like the color Blue. You are the "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find irritating. 

Took this too for fun. Maybe TMI, lots if you look through results, even from free choice info.  Personality Test - No signup and extremely accurate 

I scored high on artistic and very low on trust. It may be I answered the trust type questions from the cynical side of my nature. I thought the summary a bit off the wall. I have to ask my wife of too many years if there is any truth there. LOL A few items below. 

Artistic
Cerebral
Peaceful

Openness to Experience
Overall Score	85
Imagination	71
Artistic Interests	91
Emotionality	34
Adventurousness	67
Intellect	86
Progressivism	66

"When we survey our lives and endeavors, we soon observe that almost the whole of our actions and desires is bound up with the existence of other human beings. *We notice that our whole nature resembles that of the social animals. We eat food that others have produced, wear clothes that others have made, live in houses that others have built. The greater part of our knowledge and beliefs has been communicated to us by other people through the medium of a language which others have created. Without language our mental capacities would be poor indeed, comparable to those of the higher animals; we have, therefore, to admit that we owe our principal advantage over the beasts to the fact of living in human society.* The individual, if left alone from birth, would remain primitive and beastlike in his thoughts and feelings to a degree that we can hardly conceive." Albert Einstein


----------



## techieny

drifter said:


> What is it that makes you who you are?



naughty by


----------



## Dreamy

techieny said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that makes you who you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naughty by
Click to expand...

 
I am ashamed to say I read that three times before I got it. I was honestly starting to think you simply misspelled "bi".


----------



## jan

My results:



> What is your nature?
> 
> You are most like the color Purple.
> 
> You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can.


----------



## NoNukes

Laid back and easy going. So I am told.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

drifter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of your results true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be....
> 
> I'm slow to anger. I'm smarter than my own good, in most cases.
> 
> My last job had a personality assessment as part of their hiring process and it came back saying I have trouble being assertive.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know whether personality tests are very accurate, but if you are slow to anger and not too assertive you must excel at Negotiations, sales and diplomacy.
> 
> I am impatient and bad tempered so I admire calm people.
Click to expand...


I had a personality assessment given to me by an international co. years ago.  The owner offered me a job.  lol.  I took the second test offered here and my results didn't surprise me.  I'm at a crossroads and don't know what it is I want to do.  I feel stuck.  Even drained of energy trying to figure it out.  I'd have to say this test was pretty accurate for where I am at the moment.  My results:  

You are a calm person who is considered almost fearless by some, however you tend to lack energy and have difficult initiating activities. You are not prone to spells of energetic high spirits. You tend not to express your emotions openly and are sometimes not even aware of your own feelings. You are tenderhearted and compassionate, feeling the pain of others vicariously and are easily moved to pity, however you generally see others as selfish, devious, and sometimes potentially dangerous. You take your time when making decisions and will deliberate on all the possible consequences and alternatives.

Comment from Jeri:  That is where I'm at - at the moment - I've been on a 4 yr vacation thinking about my next sales job.  My last one was very intense - over 70 hours a week.  I used to be energetic and out in front initiating new projects - I blew the doors off of the competition.  I was running on wide open non stop- I had a corner office within the first 6 months I was there.  I was the only woman on the sales team, at the top of my game, no 1 in sales - the only person in the company that made my own hours other than the owner - and still one day I just burned out and said, I don't want to do this anymore.  Then I went home. My Boss was in shock and could not understand it.  Neither could I.  Still I went home.   I'm enjoying the solitude.  


have a nice day.  - Jeri


----------



## jan

Here's a link to the test that was given earlier in this thread:

Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thanks, Jan.  Here are my results for that one: 

What is your nature?
You are most like the color Purple.

You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can.


----------



## jan

Jeremiah said:


> Thanks, Jan.  Here are my results for that one:
> 
> What is your nature?
> You are most like the color Purple.
> 
> You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can.



  We could be twins!!!  I got that same result!


----------



## editec

Does our CHARACTER change over time?

Can major life experiences alter our basic natures fundamentally and permanently?

Even in my sixth decade of living I honestly do not know the answers to these questions.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Introverted, lone wolf type not prone to joining groups


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That is interesting, Jan.   I'm wondering if we evolve into our true personalities.  Like we eventually let go of all the things that are not us - and slowly take a hold of what is and that is when we find our true selves.    I'm not sure.  Just a thought.


----------



## jan

editec said:


> Does our CHARACTER change over time?
> 
> Can major life experiences alter our basic natures fundamentally and permanently?
> 
> Even in my sixth decade of living I honestly do not know the answers to these questions.



Good questions!  Thought provoking!

Personally, I do believe our character can change over time.  I think it develops within the scope of our experiences.  

What do you think?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

editec said:


> Does our CHARACTER change over time?
> 
> Can major life experiences alter our basic natures fundamentally and permanently?
> 
> Even in my sixth decade of living I honestly do not know the answers to these questions.



It could be altered early on I believe, Editec.  But permanently?  No.  I think the the human spirit can overcome anything.  Given some space and time.


----------



## jan

Jeremiah said:


> That is interesting, Jan.   I'm wondering if we evolve into our true personalities.  *Like we eventually let go of all the things that are not us - and slowly take a hold of what is and that is when we find our true selves. *   I'm not sure.  Just a thought.



Yeah...we're always "becoming"...not quite finished until the day we die I suppose.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I agree with that.  I guess one of things that factor in is who impacts your world view.  That might come from an unexpected source.   Some people are like deep wells.  They refresh your spirit.  If you can connect with people like that then becoming who you are becomes easier.  imo.   - Jeri


----------



## jan

I think it's important to keep the negative people away as much as possible.  Those who zap your spirit...toxic!


----------



## AquaAthena

drifter said:


> What is it that makes you who you are?



My imagination and an unyielding dedication to the Golden Rule.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> What is your nature?



I find the humor in most things ... I have too or I'd go nuts.

Easy-going, non-confrontational (although that has been increasing as I age. lol), genuinely interested in what you have to say but prefer do not be around people much.  Prefer the company of animals to most people.  

I read somewhere that the older you get the more ingrained your traits become.  From recent experiences I'd say that was true.  What was stubbornness in younger years became obstinance (and then some!) in older years.


----------



## Autodidact_33

I'm a left mind cynic myself. I believe goals like power, money, sex and success are empty goals which only distract men from better pursuits such as self enlightenment; so the fact that I have failed to achieve much is more because of philosophy then the fact I'm idle bones or lazy. I also think issues such as environmentalism, social and economic equality and opposition to blatant militarism are ethical political concerns. Though I am also a pessimist and think the unpleasant and undesirable aspects of both the world and life outnumbered the good aspects. But that is just me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Amelia said:


> I'm chaotic good.



I'm an NG Kender finder.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Autodidact_33 said:


> I'm a left mind cynic myself. I believe goals like power, money, sex and success are empty goals which only distract men from better pursuits such as self enlightenment; so the fact that I have failed to achieve much is more because of philosophy then the fact I'm idle bones or lazy. I also think issues such as environmentalism, social and economic equality and opposition to blatant militarism are ethical political concerns. Though I am also a pessimist and think the unpleasant and undesirable aspects of both the world and life outnumbered the good aspects. But that is just me.



you really need to get laid

seriously


----------



## Two Thumbs

drifter said:


> What is it that makes you who you are?



Frtios
bean dip
And black cherry cola with rum

It's a bit down hill after that


----------



## Uncensored2008

It says I'm blue..

You are the "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really understand you.


----------



## Two Thumbs

jan said:


> Here's a link to the test that was given earlier in this thread:
> 
> Quiz - What is your nature? - YouThink.com



 You are most like the color Purple.

You are an intriguing color, a mixture of calm and passion, you provoke spiritual feelings. You are mysterious, creative, and eccentric. You tend to be inventive, thinking outside the box, and using methods that other people would find disturbing or different. You have good judgment and common sense when it comes to the world. You are constantly thinking, which turns some people off. You are puzzling to people who can't understand you, refreshing to those who can.

frekin good for 10 questions


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are most like the color Blue.

You are the "Likable" color, and you provoke feelings of serenity. You are dependable, calm, and trustworthy. You also seem to sooth people who are in distress with your presence. You are constant and reliable, and you help those in need. You are intelligent, which other people may find irritating. However, you may also be more susceptible to feelings of sadness and loneliness, since it is sometimes hard for people to really understand you.


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taYL78Y8JFw]What are you? I'm Batman - YouTube[/ame]


----------

